# Nail cutting



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

Sasha hates her nails getting cut!! Is there an easier way to do this??? Every nail is like torture to her, I know it doesn’t hurt but she screams like it does I think because the noise just scares her… any suggestions??


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Are you using clippers or a dremel?


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

With that face? Give her whatever she wants


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Her eyes are tough to read in that picture, she's either pleading with you to stop, or scheming how to repay you for such an indignity lol!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A dremel is the only thing that I can use on Hans... with a muzzle. I do it often so that nail time is kept to a minimum.


----------



## RosiesPaw (8 mo ago)

Is it possible to do it when she is very tired, after a long day of play? Rosie is pretty darn good, but we started at 11 weeks and have done it every 10 or so days since. She isn't ever thrilled, but if I get her while Konging (after 830pm) or post Kong, it's not so bad because she's pooped. I use clippers and we've also decided that I'm the one, not my wife, who will do the deed as the last thing we wish to do is accidentally kwik her.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

I swapped to a guillotine style clipper as Juno wouldn't entertain the scissor style ones at all. I also started doing a nail a day and taking the tiniest sliver off, then a treat - little and often.

She's not keen still but will sit still-ish for me to do it.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

A new method gaining popularity is a scratch board, its basically a giant nail file and you teach them to scratch it with their front and back feet, wears them down super fast, let's them do it themselves, and makes it a positive experience that gets them plenty of treats. 

My friend has one for her super touchy dog who had to go to the vet for nail trims, would bite, scream, etc, and he loves the scratch board game! his nails are now very nice and short. She let me try it out with Charlie, and I taught him the basics for his front paws, but its not super needed since he's fine with the dremmel.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

My husband will hold a little cup of vanilla ice cream for Meisha to lick while I Dremel/clip her nails. As long as there is ice cream she will pretty much let me do anything to her. LOL


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

I want you to cling wrap your head with peanut butter 😂😂😂 viral trend apparently 



 but I prefer using a really good nail grinder that way I don’t cut the nail too much also prefer grinder then clipper does a better job in my opinion Shear Magic Professional Nail Grinder Diamond Power! this nail grinder is worth every single dollar I love it so does our black gsd too


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

We desensitized our rottie by holding the clippers while patting her, rubbing them over the nails making a clinky noise, lots of treats. It was a process. Now she gets peanut butter on a spoon and stands nicely for toe trims.
For Zeppelin, he is a screamer but will stand mostly nicely, and only if his “Grammy” is holding him (my mom). He gets a toy and big run around after toe trims, it’s a party. Also - him being dead tired is also very helpful, he just kind of “gives up”. He’s been quite good the past few times so I feel he’s getting it. I try to do little slivers often, every other week.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Wife holds a plate smeared with peanut butter and I dremel.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

From your description yours hates it but allows you to do it anyway which is not the worst case scenario. 
She may feel differently about the dremel but I doubt it. I know lots of people use the dremel but in my experience when the dog is afraid the dremel is harder bc they need to stay still longer while you grind the nail down. Most struggle to pull their paw away before you are done. The clipper is one quick snip (in the right place) and it's over. 
Our current dog doesn't need nail trimming because they wear down by themselves. Ive only had one other dog that was like that and if anyone here can say why this happens on some dogs only I would appreciate it. Neither one did/does any more or any activity than others that grew their nails. It is great because I know that if we had to trim his nails it would be very difficult.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've found the Dremel to be much easier than clipping. Cassidy was horrible about nail trims, if you touched a paw she'd yank it away. My husband had to basically sit on her and it was always a battle. He laughed when I bought a little cordless Dremel to use on her nails (he has a big industrial one), but it only took about a week before she was laying on the floor while I did her nails. One big advantage is that it's easy to take small amounts off frequently (every few days at first, if the nails are long), allowing the quick to recede between sessions, and even if you do go too far and hit the quick it's just a slight ooze of blood and does not seem to hurt the dog. If you have a dog that's already not great with nail trims you definitely do not want to clip off too much and quick them. It does take longer, but I've always been able to acclimate my dogs to the tool. You don't need to do a thorough job on all 4 paws every time, with a dog that's impatient with the process I may do a quick once-over, or do just the front paws or just the back paws, then do the rest another day. 

I taught Cava to lay down and roll on her side for Dremeling. I introduced her to the tool gradually like I did with Cassidy, first just having it on the floor nearby, turned off, while I handled her paws. Then turned on so she got used to the sound, then I touched it briefly to one nail. It didn't take that long. If I don't get to it for a couple of weeks I sometimes do a quick snip with the clippers first, so it doesn't take as long. I can Dremel by myself, but I have my husband hold her in place (standing) while I flip up each paw if I need to clip first. Really sharp clippers help a lot.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Dasha is forever a problem with me trimming her nails. My son can do it, but even he usually puts a muzzle on her just in case. She hates it that much! 

Natty is a different story. At first he was fine with trimming, but then he picked up on Dasha's anxiety. (Since then we separate them for trimming.) Eventually we found a method that works great. All thanks to CHEESE. He loves cheese. So now my son feeds him small bits of cheese while I trim his nails. He gets a little anxious, but he cooperates. We also found out that he prefers to be standing (I hold his foot on my leg as I trim the nails). Lastly, we bought a smaller scissor type clipper, that does not make a loud click when it cuts. I think the sound was scary to him. So now when he see us get ready for a trim, he rushes to get into place, knowing that he'll get lots of cheese bits. 

The point is you may have to try different things to find what works best for your pup.


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

Dustinb80 said:


> With that face? Give her whatever she wants





tim_s_adams said:


> Her eyes are tough to read in that picture, she's either pleading with you to stop, or scheming how to repay you for such an indignity lol!


I know!!! Lol! She’s deff mastered the puppy eye trap 🥺


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

peachygeorgia said:


> A new method gaining popularity is a scratch board, its basically a giant nail file and you teach them to scratch it with their front and back feet, wears them down super fast, let's them do it themselves, and makes it a positive experience that gets them plenty of treats.
> 
> My friend has one for her super touchy dog who had to go to the vet for nail trims, would bite, scream, etc, and he loves the scratch board game! his nails are now very nice and short. She let me try it out with Charlie, and I taught him the basics for his front paws, but its not super needed since he's fine with the dremmel.


Where can you buy a scratch board? I found a dog nail file on Amazon.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Where can you buy a scratch board? I found a dog nail file on Amazon.


Here's the official brand name product:








Original ScratchPad for Dogs® Dog Nail File
 

Is your dog nervous about nail clipping, trimming, or grinding their nails? Take the fear out of nail care by teaching them to do it themselves. Using a ScratchPad™ scratch board, your dog creates a positive association with nail maintenance.




scratchpadfordogs.com





but its a little pricey, ive seen people online easily making their own using sand paper and a board, which is probably what I would do, lol

they have some useful training vids on their website though, its a fairly easy(imo) little game to teach


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> Are you using clippers or a dremel?


I’m using clippers never tried a dremel


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Tjtuesburg said:


> I’m using clippers never tried a dremel


Nitro hated clippers, but he enjoys a dremel manicure. It took a couple of weeks of conditioning. When he sees me get ready to do his nails, he's in position at our spot, waiting. His 'payment' for each nail is a small piece of cheese.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry, i just came here to brag 😜








…nah but really, it _has_ to be done outside and _in_ this position, or he’s a dramatic pita.


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

I give him a treat every time he stays still, even if it's for a few seconds. Eventually, he was able to stay still longer (a few mins) because he knows he'll get a treat if he does. I also leave the treats in front of him and tell him to "leave it" so he focuses on the treats and not his nails while I trim.


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> Nitro hated clippers, but he enjoys a dremel manicure. It took a couple of weeks of conditioning. When he sees me get ready to do his nails, he's in position at our spot, waiting. His 'payment' for each nail is a small piece of cheese.


I deff need to get a dremel then! I know it will take her some time to get her use to it lol


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

Fodder said:


> sorry, i just came here to brag 😜
> View attachment 588853
> 
> …nah but really, it _has_ to be done outside and _in_ this position, or he’s a dramatic pita.


omg girl teach me your ways!!🤣


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

techinstructor said:


> Dasha is forever a problem with me trimming her nails. My son can do it, but even he usually puts a muzzle on her just in case. She hates it that much!
> 
> Natty is a different story. At first he was fine with trimming, but then he picked up on Dasha's anxiety. (Since then we separate them for trimming.) Eventually we found a method that works great. All thanks to CHEESE. He loves cheese. So now my son feeds him small bits of cheese while I trim his nails. He gets a little anxious, but he cooperates. We also found out that he prefers to be standing (I hold his foot on my leg as I trim the nails). Lastly, we bought a smaller scissor type clipper, that does not make a loud click when it cuts. I think the sound was scary to him. So now when he see us get ready for a trim, he rushes to get into place, knowing that he'll get lots of cheese bits.
> 
> The point is you may have to try different things to find what works best for your pup.


What a good pup! Sasha loves cheese as well lol so I might have to bribe her with that trick! I have a scissor style clipper as well but the noise still seems to be loud and she literally screams like a human  On top of that she hates baths so it probably didn't help that I tried to clip her nails while she was in her bath..


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Where can you buy a scratch board? I found a dog nail file on Amazon.


Interesting! Going to check this out, maybe another way to take out some built up energy too lol


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

CEMC said:


> From your description yours hates it but allows you to do it anyway which is not the worst case scenario.
> She may feel differently about the dremel but I doubt it. I know lots of people use the dremel but in my experience when the dog is afraid the dremel is harder bc they need to stay still longer while you grind the nail down. Most struggle to pull their paw away before you are done. The clipper is one quick snip (in the right place) and it's over.
> Our current dog doesn't need nail trimming because they wear down by themselves. Ive only had one other dog that was like that and if anyone here can say why this happens on some dogs only I would appreciate it. Neither one did/does any more or any activity than others that grew their nails. It is great because I know that if we had to trim his nails it would be very difficult.


Wow thats amazing that your other dogs nails trim itself. Only if they were all like that!! mani and pedi time is such a hassle


----------



## Tjtuesburg (Dec 29, 2021)

Emilia C said:


> I want you to cling wrap your head with peanut butter 😂😂😂 viral trend apparently
> 
> 
> 
> but I prefer using a really good nail grinder that way I don’t cut the nail too much also prefer grinder then clipper does a better job in my opinion Shear Magic Professional Nail Grinder Diamond Power! this nail grinder is worth every single dollar I love it so does our black gsd too


That's definitely how to get it done! 🤣🤣 Maybe a little inconvenient for me but not at all for her! Anything for the pup though


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> sorry, i just came here to brag 😜
> View attachment 588853
> 
> …nah but really, it _has_ to be done outside and _in_ this position, or he’s a dramatic pita.


You.....own shorts? 🤣 

Seriously, I'd love to be able to do it that way. Cava would never lay calmly on her back in my lap, she'd think we were playing some awesome game which involved her rolling around and then probably jumping up to do zoomies all over the house, lol. FUN!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As far as clippers go, these are the best: https://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forg...295&sprefix=dog+nail+clippers,aps,144&sr=8-24
I hate the safety guard and alway keep it out of the way, if you use it you'll more than likely hit the quick. They are small and fit easily in my hand but they're SHARP.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> As far as clippers go, these are the best: https://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forg...295&sprefix=dog+nail+clippers,aps,144&sr=8-24
> I hate the safety guard and alway keep it out of the way, if you use it you'll more than likely hit the quick. They are small and fit easily in my hand but they're SHARP.


Yes, these little red toenail clippers are the best. They don’t squeeze the toenail like so many others. They slice it instead. And I move that safety guard out of the way too , it’s just in the way.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it really is another post for another day…. about early stimulations and exposures and the amount of work that some breeders actually do and the rewards that show in the product.

but………

i’ve been working with neonates for the past six weeks. i’m still processing all of the invaluable experiences, information learned and perspective gained. but one of my favorite pastimes (and lucky for me, a daily tasks) is to do the babies nail trims. from birth and for several weeks, the pups get daily handling, including their feet and each individual toes… nail trims are then performed weekly. even with these early exposures, there is still a range of tolerance, but the improvements in just a few sessions, at this age, is remarkable.
black puppy just turned 3 weeks, yellow puppy is 6 weeks.























the youngest personal dog i’ve adopted was just under 8 months and naturally i began nails right away if needed. but i’m curious - those of you who got their dogs as pups, how early do you all start nail trims? for those with difficult adults…did you try earlier and give up, or……?

(edit: the early trims are not just for the pups training, it’s to help prevent them from scratching up mama while nursing)


----------

